# When to add cinnamon sticks to wine?



## ms.spain (Dec 8, 2005)

When is the best time to add a cinnamon stick to wine?( Particularly an apple wine.)In the primary fermenter, secondary fermenter, or in the bottle?


I love the flavor of the cinnamon stick in the apple wine, but not sure which is the best method, or length of time left in the wine.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 9, 2005)

Or perhaps sip the wine through a cinammon stick


----------



## Maui Joe (Dec 9, 2005)

Aloha Ms. Spain,


A few months ago, I added a 3 inch piece of cinnamon stick to a 1-gal. of apple wine that I had aging. I gave it a shot of K-meta and rinsed it, tied a piece of tread to it and dunked it in the gallon jug for 4 days thenremoved the stick and tasted the wine. 


It seemed to have enough flavoring for my tasting. I was not shooting for a total "apple pie"......The cinnamon stick is quite powerful and I guess it is up to ones choice of taste.


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 9, 2005)

I'd say in bulk aging.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree with Martina, During bulk ageing, Itwas the way I was taught.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 9, 2005)

And we've added ours in the primary... So I guess you can add it whenever you think of it!


----------

